# Filipino Martial Arts Magazine



## Mormegil (Mar 11, 2003)

Anybody know what is going on with this publication?  I've seen it maybe, twice on the newstands.  I think the last one I saw was 6 months ago or so.  Is it still being published?  Maybe quarterly?


----------



## pesilat (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Anybody know what is going on with this publication?  I've seen it maybe, twice on the newstands.  I think the last one I saw was 6 months ago or so.  Is it still being published?  Maybe quarterly? *



As far as I know, it's always been a quarterly publication. But it's also a small press 'zine and, as far as I know, it's run by one guy. So delays are, I would guess, inevitable.

However, as far as I know, it's still active.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Mar 11, 2003)

You might look here for information.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 12, 2003)

Still up and running; the web site is www.filipinomag.com 
I think the goal is 6 issues/year.  As noted it is a small outfit.  I think they print for the subscription base, and whatever is left may make it into the general market. (subs run under $20 a year).


----------

